#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Draadloos VGA gebruikservaringen gevraagd

## Ralphh41

Hallo,

Mijn eerste post op dit forum, aangezien ik geen oplossing voor dit probleem heb gevonden (ook niet op dit forum)

Mijn probleem als volgt:

In de vergaderzaal hebben wij nogal last van kabels etc, dus mijn baas wilde dit draadloos hebben, en aan mij de taak dus om daar een oplossing voor te vinden.

Nu lukt het wel met de meeste kabels, maar ik zoek een oplossing voor draadloze VGA zender/ontvanger. Wij kunnen geen USB naar VGA gebruiken omdat de laptops en pc's op citrix draaien en geen USB driver geïnstalleerd kan worden. 

Dus mijn vraag: is er een mogenlijkheid om vanuit de VGA output draadloos naar de beamer te zenden? 

het is alleen nodig voor presentaties dus hoeft geen geluid of gaming/film specificatie, als het maar ~4 meter kan zenden rond een resolutie van 1024x768.

Bij voorbaat dank,
Ralph

----------


## geenstijl21

Dit soort topic's mogen wat mij betrefd verwijderd worden....

Even google opstarten en je vind dit soort apparaten.... 

VGA draadloos - Google zoeken

Lanclan - nieuws - NL primeur: VGA gaat draadloos

Wireless VGA Connections for Projector, LCD, CRT or Plasma Display, Wireless VGA Systems are perfect for Schools, Meeting Rooms, Lecture Halls, Portable Presentations, Multipoint Receiver systems

----------


## Ralphh41

> Dit soort topic's mogen wat mij betrefd verwijderd worden....
> 
> Even google opstarten en je vind dit soort apparaten....



Deze had ik ook al gevonden, maar een nederlandse leverancier of (duidelijke) reviews voor duidelijke keuzebepaling ervoor ontbreken helaas.

Ik bedoel hiermee dan ook of iemand bepaalde types kan aanraken/advies hierin zou kunnen geven.

Sorry als ik weer iemand (blijk) te zijn die in de herhaling valt, maar ik heb het ook over persoonlijke ervaringen etc.

Dank alvast, ik keek wel meer op deze site voor hulp of info, maar nooit wat gepost.

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp even aangepast aan de werkelijke vraagstelling.

----------


## jakkes72

Zelf heb ik een Zyxel WPA 1000.
Wel dien je op de desktop/laptop een .exe uit te voeren (te downloaden vanaf de WPA1000) 

Met de WPA 1000 kan met wifi contact gelegd worden, alleen helaas alleen met WEP......

----------


## Ralphh41

> Zelf heb ik een Zyxel WPA 1000.
> Wel dien je op de desktop/laptop een .exe uit te voeren (te downloaden vanaf de WPA1000) 
> 
> Met de WPA 1000 kan met wifi contact gelegd worden, alleen helaas alleen met WEP......



bedankt voor je reply,

Helaas is hij onbruikbaar op het netwerk, omdat het niet mogenlijk is om drivers te installeren ( wij maken gebruik van citrix + terminal PC's)

Dus het moet een video uitgang hebben!
Helaas is dat niet de meest handige manier ... +_+

EDIT:
Volgens mij heb ik nu wat ik zoek  :Big Grin: 
Gefen Inc. - Wireless VGA Extender SR (Short-Range)

Nu nog even een nederlandse retailer zoeken, maar daar zal ik niet over zeuren  :Wink:

----------


## peterzz

Heb zelf laatst keer een testje gedaan met draadloos.  met een Nec NP2250 4200 ansilumen Wlan projector+ lynksys router + laptop.

Was een programmaatje van Nec waarmee draadloos contact kon worden gemaakt met de projector om beeld over het draadloze netwerk te zenden.

Werkt leuk maar ik moet dit nog wel echt goed en lang gaan testen om de bugs te vinden om het echt te gaan gebruiken.

Werking: Instellen projector IP adres en dergelijke , programma op computer installeren en verbinding maken, programma stuurt volledige desktop naar projector over het draadloze netwerk.

Simpele maar goede interface en zijn meerdere programmaatjes waarmee ook de projector kan worden bediend (aan/uit, beeld, inputs en dergelijke ). 

Zag er opzich goed uit iets vertraging maar dat is bij een presentatie niet hinderlijk.

Ga hier binnenkort wel even mee verder om te testen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Is het geen optie om met een VGA>Composiet converter en een eenvoudig videozendertje te werken??

Zeker in een presentatie-ruimte waar de beamer doorgaans dichtbij en aan het dak hangt zul je weinig last van interferentie hebben!

ps. Heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee (VGA>composiet).

Trouwens als ik zo de vraag van TS teruglees, is het dan wel bedoeld voor vaste opstelling?? Of moet het een 'mobiele' oplossing worden?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> ps. Heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee (VGA>composiet).



Geloof me, daar wil je geen ervaring mee krijgen.
Bewegende beelden prima, maar stilstaande tekst is een ander verhaal. Dus powerpoint oid ziet er niet uit.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Geloof me, daar wil je geen ervaring mee krijgen.
> Bewegende beelden prima, maar stilstaande tekst is een ander verhaal. Dus powerpoint oid ziet er niet uit.



 ... Zou ook te mooi (makkelijk) om waar te zijn zijn geweest! (weer wat geleerd :Wink: )

----------


## speakertech

> bedankt voor je reply,
> 
> Helaas is hij onbruikbaar op het netwerk, omdat het niet mogenlijk is om drivers te installeren ( wij maken gebruik van citrix + terminal PC's)
> 
> Dus het moet een video uitgang hebben!
> Helaas is dat niet de meest handige manier ... +_+
> 
> EDIT:
> Volgens mij heb ik nu wat ik zoek 
> ...



Er zit een importeur in Ridderkerk. Als je voor een bedrijf werkt, zullen ze het wel leveren en anders weet die zeker een dealer. Gewoon even op de website kijken van het produkt bij het tabje "distributors/resellers"

Speakertech

----------


## rafdewitte

het is 2017. de software van NEC werkt nog steeds niet beter dan "een beetje". het valt uit op de meest onhandige momenten. meer dan de helft van onze gebruikers moeten er steeds iemand bij halen om het aan de praat te krijgen. aangezien er zelden gebruikers langskomen met rechten op hun pc, geraakt het programmaatje er niet eens op...

----------


## frederic

Mijn ervaring is dat je best via wifi werkt. Een goeie 'alles naar ethernet' converter aanschaffen en dan een beamer met netwerkmogelijkheid.
VGA draadloos werk moeilijk (is analoog)

Met pansonic Dlink gebruik je feitelijk enkel de UTP bekabeling en switch, niet het netwerk.

----------


## renevanh

> het is 2017.



Nu wel ja, het topic is uit 2010...

----------

